# duckycubing’s cube journey



## duckycubing (Oct 15, 2022)

29/9/2022 Friend of mine named Ashton showed me what speedcubing was. I thought it was really cool so I really wanted to learn it.

7/10/2022 I finally decided to learn how to solve the rubik’s cube. I went on YouTube and found CubeHead’s tutorial on how to solve a 3x3. It was the “Layer By Layer” (LBL) method.

14/10/2022 I finally had the time and *solved my first cube *in the extremely terrible time of 2 minutes. Then to celebrate I spent all my money on a *GAN Maglev 13 *

27/10/2022 After a bit of practice with LBL with a great improvement of a time of sub 50, I decided it was time to start learning CFOP from J Perm (YouTube)

29/10/2022 I bought some *GAN Lube* for my * GAN Maglev 13 *and a *SpeedStacks GEN 5 *timer on TaoBao for a pretty reasonable price

30/10/2022 It’s been a couple of days. I have learnt intuitive F2L.

6/11/2022 My GAN 13 Maglev kinda broke which is really sad but I’m ordering a new one

20/11/2022 Finally learned 2-Look OLL on my broken GAN 

Current Goal: 2-Look PLL and then full CFOP


----------



## LBr (Oct 15, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> 29/9/2022 Friend of mine named Ashton showed me what speedcubing was. I thought it was really cool so I really wanted to learn it.
> 7/10/2022 I finally decided to learn how to solve the rubik’s cube. I went on YouTube and found CubeHead’s tutorial on how to solve a 3x3. It was the “Layer By Layer” (LBL) method.
> 14/7/2022 I finally had the time and *solved my first cube *in the extremely terrible time of 2 minutes. Then to celebrate I spent my whole net worth on a *GAN 13 Maglev *
> 
> That’s it at the moment I am trying to learn CFOP and F2L


Net worth includes property, so if Elon musk decides to spend his whole net worth on something, he would have to sell everything he owns

To be serious, hope the cube is good and that you’re enjoying cubing


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 15, 2022)

LBr said:


> Net worth includes property, so if Elon musk decides to spend his whole net worth on something, he would have to sell everything he owns
> 
> To be serious, hope the cube is good and that you’re enjoying cubing


true thought i am editing post



duckycubing said:


> 29/9/2022 Friend of mine named Ashton showed me what speedcubing was. I thought it was really cool so I really wanted to learn it.
> 7/10/2022 I finally decided to learn how to solve the rubik’s cube. I went on YouTube and found CubeHead’s tutorial on how to solve a 3x3. It was the “Layer By Layer” (LBL) method.
> 14/7/2022 I finally had the time and *solved my first cube *in the extremely terrible time of 2 minutes. Then to celebrate I spent all my money on a *GAN 13 Maglev *
> 
> That’s it at the moment I am trying to learn CFOP and F2L


edit; money


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 15, 2022)

but i sold my house for a gan 13 and it didnt come...


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 15, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> but i sold my house for a gan 13 and it didnt come...


fr


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 16, 2022)

i have learned lbl and i average a minute what do i do now?


----------



## j727s (Oct 16, 2022)

after i learned lbl, i had a period of time where i jumped around different methods for about a month. i tried cfop, petrus, roux, and zz. i settled on roux because i didnt have the time to learn so many algs, and also m slice is cool. (i also couldnt figure out any other method besides roux and cfop) im not some pro roux user yet though. i would advise to go around and try different methods to see what clicks for you


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> i have learned lbl and i average a minute what do i do now?


Practice more.

See other people's solves.

Reconstruct your own solve.

See JPerm's videos on intuitive F2L.

Good luck!


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 16, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Practice more.
> 
> See other people's solves.
> 
> ...


ty



j727s said:


> after i learned lbl, i had a period of time where i jumped around different methods for about a month. i tried cfop, petrus, roux, and zz. i settled on roux because i didnt have the time to learn so many algs, and also m slice is cool. (i also couldnt figure out any other method besides roux and cfop) im not some pro roux user yet though. i would advise to go around and try different methods to see what clicks for you


tyty


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 24, 2022)

i am so close to sub 1 minute its like .4 seconds away i am so mad


----------



## Ayce (Oct 24, 2022)

Oooh that feels terrible! Wait until you miss a sub-10!
for me, If I know I’m are at a fast pace, I make sure I don’t look at the timer because I always end up doing worse.


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 24, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Oooh that feels terrible! Wait until you miss a sub-10!
> for me, If I know I’m are at a fast pace, I make sure I don’t look at the timer because I always end up doing worse.


I DID IT OMG


----------



## Ayce (Oct 24, 2022)

LETS GO!! Sub-50 by the end of the month easily. Do you still use LBL or CFOP


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 24, 2022)

Ayce said:


> LETS GO!! Sub-50 by the end of the month easily. Do you still use LBL or CFOP


lbl i am trying to learn cfop tho


----------



## Ayce (Oct 24, 2022)

Learning F2L is about 95% practice and running into cases and developing the best way to do it, 5% googling the fastest way for tricky ones.
I learned F2L, slowed down, then I dropped my times by 15-ish seconds.

A lot of it is reducing it into one of these three cases using R, and U, moves.

and their inverse/adjacent


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 25, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Learning F2L is about 95% practice and running into cases and developing the best way to do it, 5% googling the fastest way for tricky ones.
> I learned F2L, slowed down, then I dropped my times by 15-ish seconds.
> 
> A lot of it is reducing it into one of these three cases using R, and U, moves.
> ...


ooh ok thanks bro


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 25, 2022)

For F2L learn it intuitive first with this tutorial from Jperm, Then Look for als for every case where you use more than one rotation here. And dort be worried if you slow down at the beginning


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 25, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> i am so close to sub 1 minute its like .4 seconds away i am so mad


You will get there, don't worry


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 25, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> You will get there, don't worry


i got 43 seconds just now wtf



abunickabhi said:


> You will get there, don't worry


les gooooooooooooooo


----------



## joshisbored (Oct 25, 2022)

Nice! it was so hard to break sub one! as a sort of beginer, with practice youll geti sub 30.


----------



## Ayce (Oct 25, 2022)

Ayce said:


> LETS GO!! Sub-50 by the end of the month easily. Do you still use LBL or CFOP


Nice!


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 25, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Nice!


yay


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 30, 2022)

i got 44 seconds just now with lbl 
i should prob learn cfop at this point


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> i got 44 seconds just now with lbl
> i should prob learn cfop at this point


Would reccomend getting sub 50 average before learning begginer cfop


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Would reccomend getting sub 50 average before learning begginer cfop


hmm ok


----------



## Dutch Speed (Oct 30, 2022)

Cfop or Roux . Just see what suits you best


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 30, 2022)

Dutch Speed said:


> Cfop or Roux . Just see what suits you best


i am learning cfop 
just dis intuitive f2l


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 30, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> For F2L learn it intuitive first with this tutorial from Jperm, Then Look for als for every case where you use more than one rotation here. And dort be worried if you slow down at the beginning


i did it!!!!


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 30, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> 29/9/2022 Friend of mine named Ashton showed me what speedcubing was. I thought it was really cool so I really wanted to learn it.
> 
> 7/10/2022 I finally decided to learn how to solve the rubik’s cube. I went on YouTube and found CubeHead’s tutorial on how to solve a 3x3. It was the “Layer By Layer” (LBL) method.
> 
> ...


Updated!


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 30, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Practice more.
> 
> See other people's solves.
> 
> ...


heyy 
i just got the intuitive f2l im trying to learn oll now


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 30, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> heyy
> i just got the intuitive f2l im trying to learn oll now


Most cubers learn 2 Look oll and Pll first and then full pll. I World recommend you to do it in that order also


----------



## duckycubing (Oct 30, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> Most cubers learn 2 Look oll and Pll first and then full pll. I World recommend you to do it in that order also


ooh okay


----------



## LwBigcubes (Oct 30, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> heyy
> i just got the intuitive f2l im trying to learn oll now


Other than white cross, you may also want to try yellow cross. Good luck


----------



## duckycubing (Nov 1, 2022)

LwBigcubes said:


> Other than white cross, you may also want to try yellow cross. Good luck


 wait that exists? oh wow


----------



## LwBigcubes (Nov 1, 2022)

duckycubing said:


> wait that exists? oh wow


Yup. I started with white cross then when I averaged around 30, I started learning yellow cross.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 1, 2022)

LwBigcubes said:


> Yup. I started with white cross then when I averaged around 30, I started learning yellow cross.


Imagine not using it from the start


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 1, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Imagine not using it from the start


I learnt it afterwards and now I have no problem solving in both colors


----------



## LBr (Nov 1, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I learnt it afterwards and now I have no problem solving in both colors


+1


----------

